#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  > ΓΟΚ - ΝΟΚ - Κτιριοδομικός >  > > >  >  > ΝΟΚ: Άρθρο 16: Κατασκευές στις όψεις κτηρίου κατά ΝΟΚ

## ISMINI_82

Καλησπερα 

α).Αρθρο 16 παραγραφος 3 
Οι εξώστες, αρχιτεκτονικά και λοιπά δομικά στοιχεία, αν εξέχουν της ρυμοτομικής γραμμής, πρέπει να απέχουν τουλάχιστον 0,50 μ. από το άκρο του κρασπέδου του πεζοδρομίου και προς την πλευρά της ρυμοτομικής  γραμμής σε οριζόντια προβολή.
   Με τον Γοκ του 85 αν θυμάμαι καλά οι εξώστες που έπρεπε να απέχουν 0.50 από το ακρο κράσπεδου του πεζοδρομίου ήταν αυτοί που απείχαν κατακορυφη απόσταση μικρότερη από 5μ από αυτό.
  Τώρα με τον Νοκ δεν γίνεται τέτοια διακριση.Εαν εχω ένα εξωστη σε υψος 12.00 μετρα από το πεζοδρομιο (πχ στον Δ οροφο) πρεπει αυτος να απεχει 0.50μ από το ακρο του κρασπεδου?

β).Αρθρο 16 παραγραφος 6
Σε πεζόδρομους και δρόμους ήπιας κυκλοφορίας επιτρέπεται η κατασκευή των στοιχείων των προηγούμενων παραγράφων σε ύψος μεγαλύτερο των 3,00 μ. και μικρότερο των 5,00 μ., μετά από βεβαίωση του δήμου ότι δεν παρεμποδίζουν τη λειτουργία του πεζόδρομου.Επιτρέπεται η κατασκευή τους σε μικρότερο ύψος με την προϋπόθεση ότι προβάλλονται επί του εδάφους κατά τρόπο ανιχνεύσιμο από το λευκό μπαστούνι τυφλών ατόμων
  Η παραγραφος αυτή ισχυει για τα ερκερ που αναγραφονται στην αμεσως προυγουμενη παραγραφο 5 η μηπως αφορα και ολες τις άλλες κατασκευες εξωστες αρχ προεξοχες κτλ.?

----------

dn102

----------


## dn102

Κάπου μέσα γράφει,"Ισχύουν οι λοιπες διατάξεις απο το προηγούμενο ΓΟΚ" το είδα και εγώ αυτο.Κατα τη γνώμη μου ισχύει όπως ακριβώς το αναφέρεις.Επιτρέπεται σε Η>5,00m και για οτιδήποτε μικρότερο τών 5m , με σχετική βεβαίωση του Δήμου.Επειδή στα αστικά κέντρα δέν υπάρχει έρεισμα στη άκρη του δρόμου , τουλάχιστον 0,50m, υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις που άν λάβεις μόνο τη παράγραφο 3 του ΝΟΚ θα αναγκαστείς να αναθεωρήσεις, διότι μπορεί με την απλή λογική να εμποδίζει Βαρέα Οχήματα ή φορτηγά.Σκέψου απλά δρόμο 2πλής κυκλοφορίας πλάτους 10m απο τον οποίο διέρχεται αστικό λεωφορείο (πχ)

----------


## ISMINI_82

Σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση σου
Aπλα στους εξωστες στην παραγραφο 3 δεν κανει διαχωρισμο οπως ο ΓΟΚ και οπως ειναι διατυπωμενο μιλαει για ολους τους εξωστες.Πιστευεις λοιπον οτι:
α)Η απαιτηση του 0.50 απο το ακρο κρασπεδου δεν ισχυει για τους εξωστες που ειναι πανω απο 5.00 μετρα?
β)Οταν κατασκευαζουμε εξωστη η αρχιτεκτονικη προεξοχη κτλ κατω απο 5.00 μετρα και πανω απο 3.00 σε πεζόδρομους και δρόμους ήπιας κυκλοφορίας  χρειαζεται βεβαιωση  του δήμου ότι δεν παρεμποδίζουν τη λειτουργία του πεζόδρομου?
Επιβεβαιωσε μου αν θελεις ξανα την απαντηση σου ειδικα για το 1.
Η διαταξη που αναφερεις ειναι το αρθρο 35:
_Άρθρο 35
Από την έναρξη ισχύος του παρόντος καταργείται κάθε διάταξη, η οποία είναι αντίθετη στις ρυθμίσεις του παρόντος, με την επιφύλαξη της παραγράφου 5 του άρθρου 1 και του άρθρου 34. 

_

----------


## dn102

Με ΓΟΚ ισχύει οτι επιτρέπεται να βγάλεις εξώστη στο πεζοδρόμια με μήκος το 10% του πλάτους του δρόμου με τη προϋπόθεση οτι το ισόγειο έχει Η>3.15 καθαρό και με επεριορισμό το 0,50 απο την άκρη.Η διαφορά στο ΝΟΚ έτσι όπως την καταλαβαίνω είναι οτι για Η>5 δέν ισχύει ο περιορισμός και σε περίπτωση που έχεις Η <5μ  θέλει βεβαίωση απο τη πολεοδομία.

----------


## ISMINI_82

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση σου.Αν θυμαμαι καλα το 3.15 που αναφερεις ειναι 3.00 μετρα καθαρο.Παντως δεν διευκρινιζεται ρητα στον ΝΟΚ αν για τους εξωστες που ειναι πανω απο 5 μετρα κατακορυφη αποσταση απο το πεζοδρομιο εκτος απο τον περιορισμο λογω στερεου ( 1/10 του πλατους του δρομου και μεχρι δυο μετρα το πολυ)ισχυει και ο περιορισμος του 0.50 απο το ακρο του κρασπεδου.Οπως και να εχει σε ευχαριστω και παλι

----------

dn102

----------


## dn102

> Αν θυμαμαι καλα το 3.15 που αναφερεις ειναι 3.00 μετρα καθαροι


ISMINI έχεις δίκιο είναι 3 ,για μικτό πήγα -καθαρό σου έδωσα.Δεν χρειάζεται να ευχαριστεις απο τη στιγμή που δέν σου έδωσα απάντηση.Αυριο το πρωί θα είμαι στη πολεοδομία της πόλης μου.Εάν υπάρχει άδεια με το συγκεκριμένο και το γνωρίζουν θα σου γράψω αύριο τί μου είπαν ή αν έχουν ζητήσει διευκρίνηση για συγκεκριμένα θέματα.

Ελπίζω να έχω απάντηση αύριο.Πάντως είναι πολύ καλό αυτό που κάνεις - παράγραφο παράγραφο εντωπίζεις τίς ασάφειες και δημιουργείς προβληματισμούς.Μπράβο σου!!!

----------


## Xάρης

> Εαν εχω ένα εξωστη σε υψος 12.00 μετρα από το πεζοδρομιο (πχ στον Δ οροφο) πρεπει αυτος να απεχει 0.50μ από το ακρο του κρασπεδου?


Εφόσον δεν γίνεται διάκριση, όπως ορθά ανέφερες, ισχύει για όλους τους εξώστες, είτε είναι στα 4μ είτε στα 12μ ύψος από το πεζοδρόμιο.
Θα πρέπει να υπάρξει διευκρίνηση με σχετική εγκύκλιο. Μέχρι τότε, θεωρώ ότι ισχύει για τους εξώστες σ' όλα τα ύψη.




> Η παραγραφος αυτή (§6) ισχυει για τα ερκερ που αναγραφονται στην αμεσως προυγουμενη παραγραφο 5 η μηπως αφορα και ολες τις άλλες κατασκευες εξωστες αρχ προεξοχες κτλ.?


Όταν αναφέρεται στα στοιχεία "των προηγούμενων παραγράφων", θεωρώ ότι αναφέρεται σ' όλες τις προηγούμενες παραγράφους, ήτοι 1, 2, 3, 4 και 5.
Στο Τεύχος των Τεχνικών Οδηγιών αναφέρεται ότι:
"παρ. 6 (σε συνδυασμό με την παρ. 3) 
Οι περιορισμοί της παρ. 3 του άρθρου 16 σε σχέση με το πλάτος των εξωστών ισχύουν και στην περίπτωση πεζοδρόμων ή δρόμων ήπιας κυκλοφορίας της παρ. 6"

Η §5 του άρθρου 11 του ΓΟΚ 85 δεν μπορεί να ισχύει γιατί καταργείται με το άρθρο 16 του ΝΟΚ.

----------


## dn102

Τελικά για τη συγκεκριμένη ερώτηση ισχύουν τα κάτωθι.*Αρθ 16 -π3* .
Οι ανοιχτοί εξώστες μπορούν να προεξέχουν τής οικοδομικής γραμμής έως και πλάτους 1/10Π και όχι περισσότερο τών 2,00μ και όταν ταυτίζεται με τη ρυμοτομική γραμμή μπορούν να κατασκευάζονται σε ύψος τουλάχιστον 3,00 μέτρα απο τη στάθμη τού πεζοδρομίου.

Οι εξώστες, αρχιτεκτονικά και λοιπά δομικά στοιχεία, αν εξέχουν τής ρυμοτομικής γραμμής, πρέπει να απέχουν τουλάχιστον 0,50μ απο το άκρο τού κρασπέδουκαι πρός τη πλευρά τής ρυμοτομικής γραμμής σε οριζόντια προβολή.

*(Συνεπώς όλοι οι εξώστες πρέπει να απέχουν 0,50 απο το κράσπεδο , ανεξάρτητα τού ύψους)*
*Αρθ16 -π6* Σε πεζόδρομους και δρόμους ήπιας κυκλοφορίας επιτρέπεται η κατασκευή τών στοιχείων τών προηγούμενων παραγράφων ( απο Αρθρο 16 - π 1 έως και π5), σε ύψος μεγαλύτερο τών 3,00 μ και μικρότερο τών 5,00μ, μετά από βεβαίωση τού δήμου ότι δέν παρεμποδίζουν τη λειτουργία τού πεζοδρόμου.Επιτρέπεται η κατασκευή τους σε μικρότερο ύψος υπο τη προϋπόθεση ότι προβάλλονται επί του εδάφους κατά τρόπο ανιχνεύσιμο από το λευκό μπαστούνι τυφλών ατόμων._Η διάταξη για ύψος μεταξύ 3,00 και 5,00 μέτρων αφορά πλέον μόνο τούς  κλειστούς εξώστες (έρκερ).Για τούς ανοιχτούς δέν επιβάλλεται ύψος 5,00  μ.

_*Δείτε το συνημμένο αρχείο, ελπίζω να βοηθάει*

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Πολύ κατατοπιστικό το αρχείο με τη φωτογραφία. 
Θα πρότεινα όμως να το σώζεις σε μορφή doc και όχι doc*x*, διότι πολλοί συνάδελφοι έχουν παλιότερες της 2007 έκδοση του Word.
Ακόμα καλύτερα να ήταν σε φωτό.

----------


## dn102

Το ανεβάζω σε μορφή pdf   *ΕΔΩ*


Με δική μου πρωτοβουλία προσθέτω το αρχείο και σε μορφή εικόνας για να είναι πιο εύκολα προσβάσιμο.
Ο Γενικός Διαχειριστής του eMichanikos.gr

----------

Xάρης

----------


## ISMINI_82

Μπραβο dn102.Πολυ διευκρινιστικα ολα αυτα.

----------


## dn102

Θέλω να προσθέσω μία διευκρίνιση σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις "διαδρόμων τυφλών" και "φύτευση στο πεζοδρόμιο"  για να είναι ξεκάθαρο σε ποιές περιπτώσεις χρειάζεται βεβαίωση απο το Δήμο.

Παραθέτω το νέο PDF *ΕΔΩ*

----------


## josif1976

Α εδώ το επίπεδο συζήτησης έχει ανέβει πολύ!!!!!

----------


## mateoste

Άρθρο 2, §65
"65. *Πλάτος δρόμου σε κάθε σημείο* είναι το μήκος της καθέτου στον άξονά της οδού μεταξύ των ρυμοτομικών γραμμών."

 Άρθρο 3
"*Π* σε ορισμένο σημείο του προσώπου του οικοπέδου: θεωρείται το μήκος της καθέτου στην οικοδομική γραμμή στο σημείο αυτό έως την τομή της με την απέναντι εγκεκριμένη οικοδομική γραμμή του ίδιου δρόμου ή την προέκτασή της."

ΟΠΩΣ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ  Π και Πλάτος δρόμου δεν ταυτίζονται πάντα:


*1η ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ:*
To Π στον τύπο 1/10Π ("Οι ανοικτοί εξώστες μπορούν να *προεξέχουν της οικοδομικής γραμμής* έως πλάτους 1/10 Π") που αναφέρεται; Στο μέγεθος Π ή στο Πλάτος του δρόμου;

 Άρθρο 16,§3
"Ανοικτοί εξώστες εντός των υποχρεωτικά ακαλύπτων τμημάτων του οικοπέδου μπορούν να κατασκευάζονται μέχρι πλάτους 1/4 Δ ή 1/4 δ."

ΟΠΩΣ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ  για ανοικτούς εξώστες:


 Στα ενδεικτικά παραδείγματα Τεχνικών Οδηγιών εφαρμογής κλειστού εξώστη (ΕΡΚΕΡ)  με συνεχόμενο ανοικτό  εξώστη, η απόσταση 1/4Δ ή 1/4δ και 1/10Π (για ΠΡΑΣΙΑ) μνημονεύεται μόνο όταν ο ανοικτός εξώστης είναι σε επαφή με τον κλειστό εξώστη.

*2η ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ:*
Τελικά τι ισχύει για τον ανοικτό Εξώστη σε όψη προς ακάλυπτο με ή χωρίς ΕΡΚΕΡ;

Επεξεργαστήκαμε το μήνυμά σας ώστε το κείμενο και οι φωτογραφίες που υπήρχαν στο συνημμένο να είναι εμφανείς άμεσα, χωρίς να απαιτείται να κατεβάσει κάποιος το αρχείο και να έχει το Word.

Όταν επισυνάπτουμε κείμενο νόμου, αυτό πρέπει να βρίσκετε μεταξύ εισαγωγικών (") και καλό είναι να είναι με καφέ χρώμα (τυποποίηση του φόρουμ), ώστε να ξεχωρίζει.

Υπενθυμίζουμε ότι ένας εύκολος και πρακτικός τρόπος για να προσθέσετε φωτογραφίες στις αναρτήσεις σας, είναι η χρήση του tinypic που βλέπετε στην αριστερή στήλη.

Ακολουθείστε αυτήν την πρακτική για λειτουργικούς λόγους.
Το μήνυμα αυτό απευθύνεται σ' όλους τους χρήστες του φόρουμ.

Ο Γενικός Διαχειριστής του eMichanikos.gr

----------


## Xάρης

*1η ερώτηση:*
Το Π στον τύπο 1/10*Π αναφέρεται στο Π που ορίζεται στο άρθρο 3, δηλαδή την απόσταση των οικοδομικών γραμμών.

*2η ερώτηση:*
Ορθά το κατάλαβες, όπως ακριβώς το δείχνεις στις εικόνες.
Οι Τεχνικές Οδηγίες απλώς δεν καλύπτουν με παραδείγματα (δεν θα ήταν και δυνατόν) όλες τις δυνατές περιπτώσεις.

----------


## mateoste

Αγαπητέ Χάρη σε ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απάντησή σου. 
Σχετικά με την απόσταση Π σκόπιμα ανέβασα τα 3 σκιτσάκια που καλύπτουν όλες τις περιπτώσεις. Ο προβληματισμός μου έχει να κάνει με το πώς ορίζεται η απόσταση αυτή. Το σίγουρο είναι ότι το Π αναφέρεται σε σημείο επί της Ρ.Γ. Είναι η απόσταση ευθύγραμμου τμήματος που περνά από το σημείο αυτό και αθροιστικά μας δίνει την απόσταση των 2 απέναντι Ο.Γ. ή η απόσταση του σημείου από την απέναντι Ο.Γ. όπως φαίνεται στις εικόνες;
Ο ακριβής ορισμός επηρεάζει άμεσα την απόσταση του ανοικτού εξώστη από τα όρια όψεων, Ο.Γ. και Ρ.Γ.

----------


## Xάρης

Το Π το μετράμε από Ο.Γ. σε Ο.Γ.

----------


## mateoste

Τελικά δεν είναι έτσι απλούστερος ο ορισμός του μεγέθους Π;
Επομένως δρόμος πλάτους 16μ με πρασιές 5μ στα εκατέρωθεν οικόπεδα μας δίνει Π=5+16+5=26 
Άρα 1/10Π = 2,6
Άρα ανοικτός εξώστης εντός πρασιάς α = 2μ αφού 2,6 >2
Για να δούμε πως θα περάσει αυτό.

---------- Η ανάρτηση προστέθηκε στις 20:10 ---------- Η προηγούμενη ανάρτηση ήταν στις 19:53 ----------

Παρακαλώ το Γενικό διαχειριστή που επεξεργάστηκε το μήνυμά μου, για την ορθότητα της εικόνας ας διορθώσει την απόσταση Π στην πρώτη εικόνα με πρασιές εκατέρωθεν του δρόμου. 
Ανάρτηση #14
Ευχαριστώ.


Δεν επεξεργαστήκαμε τις εικόνες, απλώς τις πήραμε από το αρχείο doc που είχατε επισυνάψει και τις προσθέσαμε στο κείμενο.
Ανεβάστε νέα εικόνα, όπως ακριβώς θα επιθυμούσατε να φαίνεται το Π.

Ο Γενικός Διαχειριστής του eMichanikos.gr

----------


## Xάρης

Έτσι όπως τα γράφεις είναι. Μέγιστο μήκος εξώστη πέρα από την Ο.Γ. είναι τα 2μ.

----------


## treislaloun

ας με διαφωτίσει κάποιος σνάδελφος που το έχει ξεκαθαρίσει παρακαλώ αν σε δρόμο χωρίς πεζοδρόμιο μπορώ να βγάλω εξώστη μεταξύ 3 και 5 μέτρων με βεβαίωση του δήμου ότι είναι ήπιας κυκλοφορίας. Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Xάρης

Αυτό ακριβώς δεν γράφει η §6 του άρθρου 16 του ΝΟΚ;

Ο δρόμος πρέπει να είναι χαρακτηρισμένος ως πεζόδρομος/δρόμος ήπιας κυκλοφορίας.
Η βεβαίωση του Δήμου θα γράφει ότι οι εξώστες δεν παρεμποδίζουν τη λειτουργία του πεζόδρομου.

----------


## ISMINI_82

*treislaloun* εισαι εντος οικισμου?

----------


## ISMINI_82

Καλημερα 
Το εμβαδον των κλειστων εξωστων ανα οψη δεν μπορει να υπερβαινει το 20% του εμβαδου της αντιστοιχης οψης.
Στην επιφανεια της οψης συμετεχει 
α)το δωμα? (ναι?)
β)Η εισοδος και γενικα οι κλειστοι χωροι σε περιπτωση pilotis? (ναι?)
γ)το υπογειο πανω απο την διαμορφωση? (ναι?)
δ)τυχον περγκολα κατασκευασμενη στο δωμα? (οχι?)
ε)το στηθαιο στο δωμα? (οχι? ετσι τουλαχιστον προκυπτει απο την τεχνικη οδηγια)

----------


## Xάρης

Βασιζόμενοι στα παραδείγματα της Τεχνικής Οδηγίες του Δεκεμβρίου 2012:
α) ΝΑΙ, αφού μετρά η στέγη θα μετρά και η απόληξη κλιμακοστασίου.

β) ΝΑΙ, όχι όμως και οι ανοιχτοί χώροι της πιλοτής.

γ) ΝΑΙ, το θεωρώ εύλογο. Εξάλλου, το τμήμα αυτό του υπογείου μετρά και στον όγκο, δεν θα μετρά στην όψη;

δ) ΌΧΙ. Η πέργκολα δεν μετρά ούτε στον όγκο και λογικό είναι να μην μετρά ούτε στο εμβαδόν της όψης.

ε) ΌΧΙ, το θεωρώ εύλογο.

Γενικώς, τμήματα που δεν μετρούν στον όγκο δεν μετρούν και στο εμβαδόν της όψης.

----------


## ISMINI_82

Καλημερα.

Αποριες :Χαρούμενος: 

1.Oι αρχιτεκτονικες προεξοχες που εχουμε σε οψη επι της ΟΓ σε κτιριο που τοποθετειται επι της ΟΓ και η ΟΓ=ΡΓ εχουν διασταση 1/4 Δ ? και αν ναι γιατι οχι 1/4 δ? 

2.Οι αρχιτεκτονικες προεξοχες αν εξέχουν της ρυμοτομικής γραμμής, πρέπει να απέχουν τουλάχιστον 0,50 μ. από το άκρο του κρασπέδου του πεζοδρομίου? (&3 του αρθρου 16)

3.Μπορουν να εξεχουν απο το ιδεατο στερεο οι αρχιτεκτονικες προεξοχες και τα ερκερ?Εφοσον μπορουν να εξεχουν της ΟΓ η λογικη λεει ναι αλλα στο αρθρο 15 & 5 αναφερεται οτι :
"Το κτίριο (πλην εξωστών) που μπορεί να κατασκευαστεί στο οικόπεδο οφείλει να εγγράφεται στο ιδεατό στερεό, που καθορίζεται.............."

4.Για τους εξωστες ισχυει οτι πρεπει να εχουν καθαρο ελευθερο υψος απο το πεζοδρομιο 3μ .Για τις αρχιτεκτονικες προεξοχες ισχυει κατι τετοιο?

5.Η βεβαιωση απο τον δημο της &6 του αρθρου 16 σε πεζοδρομους και δρομους ηπιας κυκλοφοριας ισχυει και για τις προεξοχες?

6.σε Ερκερ μπορω να βγαλω αρχιτεκτονικη προεξοχη και να στεγασω το παραθυρο?και αν οχι πως προκυπτει η απαγορευση?

7.Εαν ερκερ βρισκεται εντος προαιρετικου ακαλυπτου (οχι υποχρεωτικου) ποσο πρεπει να απεχει απο την διαμορφωση?(Η υποχωρηση απο την ΟΓ θεωρειται υποχρεωτικος ακαλυπτος ή προαιρετικος?)

----------


## Xάρης

1. Δεν είναι σαφές. Θα έπρεπε να δίνεται συναρτήσει του Π και όχι του Δ/δ. όπως και με τους εξώστες.

2. ΝΑΙ.
§3 άρθρου 16 ΝΟΚ:
"Οι εξώστες, *αρχιτεκτονικά και λοιπά δομικά στοιχεία*, αν εξέχουν της ρυμοτομικής γραμμής, πρέπει να απέχουν τουλάχιστον 0,50μ. από το άκρο του κρασπέδου του πεζοδρομίου και προς την πλευρά της ρυμοτομικής γραμμής σε οριζόντια προβολή."

3. ΝΑΙ (τουλάχιστον στην Υ.ΔΟΜ. του Δήμου Θεσσαλονίκης το δέχονται). 
§5γ άρθρου 16 ΝΟΚ:
"Σε περίπτωση που η οικοδομική γραμμή συμπίπτει με τη ρυμοτομική γραμμή και το κτήριο τοποθετείται σε αυτήν οι κλειστοί εξώστες (δηλαδή τα έρκερ) επιτρέπονται *μόνο για πλάτος δρόμου άνω των 8μ.* και σε κάθε περίπτωση πρέπει να βρίσκεται *πάνω από 5,00μ.* από την οριστική στάθμη του πεζοδρομίου."
Εφόσον τα έρκερ είναι κλειστοί εξώστες μπορούν να τοποθετούνται και εκτός ιδεατού στερεού.

Εκτός του ιδεατού στερεού μπορούν να τοποθετούνται κι άλλες κατασκευές όπως αλεξικέραυνα και κεραίες τηλεόρασης, ραδιοφώνου, κινητής τηλεφωνίας. (βλ. §3 άρθρου 19 και Τεχνικές Οδηγίες Δεκ 2012).

4. Θεωρώ προφανές ότι ισχύει εκτός εάν οι αρχιτεκτονικές προεξοχές κατεβαίνουν μέχρι τη στάθμη του πεζοδρομίου (0,00). Είναι δυνατό το τελευταίο; Τουλάχιστον σε πεζόδρομους και δρόμους ήπιας κυκλοφορίας, ΕΙΝΑΙ, αν υπάρχει βεβαίωση του δήμου ότι δεν παρεμποδίζουν τη λειτουργία του πεζόδρομου και αν προβάλλονται επί του εδάφους κατά τρόπο ανιχνεύσιμο από το λευκό μπαστούνι τυφλών ατόμων.

5. ΝΑΙ, στην §6 του άρθρου 16 γίνεται αναφορά στα στοιχεία των προηγούμενων παραγράφων. Μία από τις "προηγούμενες παραγράφους" είναι και η §1 στην οποία αναφέρονται οι αρχιτεκτονικές προεξοχές.

6. Υποθέτω ότι γίνεται, αρκεί η συνολική μέγιστη προεξοχή να μην υπερβαίνει το *0,80μ.* κατά την §5β του άρθρου 16.

----------


## ISMINI_82

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ Χαρη

----------


## ISMINI_82

Καλησπερα.

Στην &1 του αρθρου 16 γινεται αναφορα για αγωγους εμφανους τυπου που επιτρεπονται στις οψεις και εκει υπαρχει αναφορα στις καμιναδες....................
Η Καμιναδα inox θεωρειται αγωγος εμφανους τυπου? και αν η καμιναδα δεν ειναι inox αλλα χτιστη τοτε πως τεκμηριωνεται η υπαρξη της στις οψεις του κτιριου στο Δ.Δ? Μηπως σαν αρχιτεκτονικο στοιχειο και αρα διεπεται απο τους κανονες της &1 αλλα και της &3 του αρθρου 16?
Η χτιστη καμιναδα μπορει να εξεχει της Ο.Γ ή ακομα και αν ταυτιζονται η Ο.Γ με την Ρ.Γ και της ρυμοτομικης?

2.Η & 2 του αρθρου 16 αναφερει οτι στους εξωστες μπορω να εχω κινητο συστημα ηλιοπροστασιας (σκιασης) αλλα και περγκολα που μπορουν να εκτεινονται σε ολο το περιγραμμα του εξωστη.
Αν ο εξωστης εξεχει της Ρ.Γ=Ο.Γ τοτε επιτρεπεται η περγκολα ή και πχ η τεντα σε ενα εξωστη να εξεχουν και αυτα τις Ρ.Γ=Ο.Γ και αρα να "παραβιαζουν" το στερεο?
Οσο αναφορα τα κινητα συστηματα σκιασης και αρα την τεντα η &4 αναφερει οτι :
_"Κατακόρυφα στηρίγματα κινητών προστεγασμάτων επιτρέπεται να κατασκευάζονται σε οποιαδήποτε θέση, ακόμα και σε τμήματα εξωστών που βρίσκονται πάνω από κοινόχρηστους χώρους, εφόσον τα στηρίγματα αυτά εδράζονται στους εξώστες και δεν εξέχουν από το περίγραμμά τους."_
 Επομενως δεν ξερω αν το εχω καταλαβει λαθος αλλα οι τεντες με τα κατακορυφα στηριγματα του μπορουν να εξεχουν της Ρ.Γ=Ο.Γ και να " μπαινουν στο στερεο"
Με τις περγκολες και το στερεο ομως τι γινεται? Μπορει η "περγκολα" να μπαινει στο στερεο?

3.Αν θελω στην κυρια οψη να στεγασω ενα εξωστη με πλακα απο μπετον τοτε αυτο ειναι μονιμο προστεγασμα σωστα? Επιτρεπεται το προστεγασμα θεωρωντας το σαν σταθερο συστημα σκιασης της &1 να εξεχει της Ρ.Γ=Ο.Γ αλλα και της ρυμοτομικης και να εχει πλατος οσο ο εξωστης που στεγαζει?Αν κατασκευασω και υποστυλωματα "μη φεροντα" τοτε το προστεγασμα το λεω στεγαστρο?

----------


## Xάρης

> Η Καμιναδα inox θεωρειται αγωγος εμφανους τυπου?


Αγωγός είναι. Το ανοξείδωτο την κάνει και εμφανούς τύπου.




> αν η καμιναδα δεν ειναι inox αλλα χτιστη τοτε πως τεκμηριωνεται η υπαρξη της στις οψεις του κτιριου στο Δ.Δ?


Συμφωνώ με την απάντηση που έδωσες.
Σύμφωνα με την §8 του άρθρου 2:
"*Αρχιτεκτονικές προεξοχές και αρχιτεκτονικά στοιχεία* είναι τα φέροντα ή μη στοιχεία του κτηρίου που συμμετέχουν στη διαμόρφωση των όψεών του."
Η κτιστή καμινάδα είναι μη φέρον στοιχείο που συμμετέχει στη διαμόρφωση της όψης θέλοντας και μη. Εννοώ ότι δεν είναι επιλογή του αρχιτέκτονα αλλά μηχανολογική απαίτηση.




> Η χτιστη καμιναδα μπορει να εξεχει της Ο.Γ ή ακομα και αν ταυτιζονται η Ο.Γ με την Ρ.Γ και της ρυμοτομικης?


Ό,τι ισχύει για τις αρχιτεκτονικές προεξοχές. Η §3 του άρθρου 16 θέτει τους περιορισμούς:
"Οι εξώστες, αρχιτεκτονικά και λοιπά δομικά στοιχεία της §1 του παρόντος άρθρου, *αν εξέχουν της ρυμοτομικής γραμμής*, πρέπει να απέχουν τουλάχιστον 0,50μ. από το άκρο του κρασπέδου του πεζοδρομίου και προς την πλευρά της ρυμοτομικής γραμμής σε οριζόντια προβολή."




> Αν ο εξωστης εξεχει της Ρ.Γ=Ο.Γ τοτε επιτρεπεται η περγκολα ή και πχ η τεντα σε ενα εξωστη να εξεχουν και αυτα τις Ρ.Γ=Ο.Γ και αρα να "παραβιαζουν" το στερεο?


Η §4 του άρθρου 16 αναφέρεται μόνο σε κατακόρυφα στηρίγματα κινητών προστεγασμάτων, δηλαδή τεντών.
Θεωρώ ότι από τη στιγμή που ο νομοθέτης επιτρέπει τέντες και πέργκολες (οι πέργκολες ήταν μια μεταγενέστερη προσθήκη στον ΝΟΚ) στους εξώστες θέτει τουλάχιστον τους ίδιους περιορισμούς που ισχύουν και για τους εξώστες. Άρα, ισχύουν κατ' αρχήν οι περιορισμοί που ισχύουν στους εξώστες που υπερβαίνουν την Ο.Γ. και την Ρ.Γ. σύμφωνα με όσα ορίζονται στην αρχή της §3 του άρθρου 16. *Προσοχή όμως, διαβάστε παρακάτω.*




> Με τις περγκολες και το στερεο ομως τι γινεται? Μπορει η "περγκολα" να μπαινει στο στερεο?


*ΌΧΙ.* Αφού σύμφωνα με την §1.ιστ του άρθρου 2 της ΥΑ.55174/2013 (ΦΕΚ.2605/Β΄) για την έκδοση άδειας ΕΕΜΚ απαιτείται "3)  δήλωση του Μηχανικού ότι δεν παραβιάζεται το ιδεατό στερεό του κτηρίου." είναι προφανές ότι δεν επιτρέπεται η πέργκολα να παραβιάζει το ιδεατό στερεό.
Εν κατακλείδι, μια πέργκολα μπορεί να κατασκευαστεί πάνω σε εξώστη αλλά δεν μπορεί να παραβιάζει το ιδεατό στερεό. Κατ΄επέκταση, δεν μπορεί μια πέργκολα να βρίσκεται εκτός Ο.Γ..

----------

ISMINI_82

----------


## ISMINI_82

Χαρη σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για την αμεση και πολυ κατατοπιστικη απαντηση.Για το ερωτημα 3 με το προστεγασμα εχεις καποια αποψη ? 

_"3.Αν θελω στην κυρια οψη να στεγασω ενα εξωστη με πλακα απο μπετον τοτε  αυτο ειναι μονιμο προστεγασμα σωστα? Επιτρεπεται το προστεγασμα  θεωρωντας το σαν σταθερο συστημα σκιασης της &1 να εξεχει της  Ρ.Γ=Ο.Γ αλλα και της ρυμοτομικης και να εχει πλατος οσο ο εξωστης που  στεγαζει?Αν κατασκευασω και υποστυλωματα "μη φεροντα" τοτε το  προστεγασμα το λεω στεγαστρο?"_

----------


## Xάρης

Άρθρο 2, §72:
"*Προστέγασμα* είναι το *μη προσβάσιμο σταθερό ή κινητό στοιχείο*
_ σε συνέχεια των όψεων του κτηρίου και
_ πέρα από την επιφάνειά τους."
Το στέγαστρο του εξώστη έχει τα παραπάνω χαρακτηριστικά άρα *όντως είναι προστέγασμα* και μάλιστα *μόνιμο*.

Άρθρο 2, §79:
"*Στέγαστρο* είναι η μη προσβάσιμη σταθερή κατασκευή, σε πρόβολο ή επί υποστυλωμάτων, που
_ κατασκευάζεται με συμπαγή σταθερά ή κινητά στοιχεία στην οροφή του,
_ αποκλειομένων οποιωνδήποτε άλλων κατακόρυφων στοιχείων πλήρωσης."
Επειδή δεν ικανοποιείται το τελευταίο από τα παραπάνω κριτήρια (υπάρχει ο τοίχος στον οποίο στηρίζεται το προστέγασμα), δεν μπορεί να είναι στέγαστρο ένα προστέγασμα με κατακόρυφες μη φέρουσες κολώνες στα ελεύθερα άκρα του.

Άρθρο 15, §5:
"Το κτήριο (*πλην εξωστών και κινητών προστεγασμάτων*) που μπορεί να κατασκευαστεί στο οικόπεδο *οφείλει να εγγράφεται στο ιδεατό στερεό*..."
Δεν γίνεται αναφορά σε μόνιμα προστεγάσματα.

Άρθρο 16, §7 (δίδεται εξαίρεση του παραπάνω γενικού κανόνα):
"Σε *καταστήματα και εισόδους κτηρίων* πάνω από κοινόχρηστους χώρους επιτρέπεται να κατασκευάζονται μόνιμα προστεγάσματα χωρίς κατακόρυφα στηρίγματα.
Μέσα στις αποστάσεις Δ του κτηρίου από τα όρια ή από άλλο κτήριο του ίδιου οικοπέδου τα παραπάνω προστεγάσματα επιτρέπεται να κατασκευάζονται με πλάτος μέχρι 1/2*Δ ή 1/2*δ."

Άρθρο 17, §8.Β (σχετικά με την υπέρβαση της Ο.Γ.):
"Β. Στην επιφάνειά τους (σ.σ. των *προκηπίων*) επιτρέπονται εφόσον καλύπτεται η υποχρέωση για φύτευση:
α) Οι κατασκευές των περιπτώσεων
... ι΄ (σ.σ. κινητά ή μόνιμα προστεγάσματα με μέγιστο πλάτος προεξοχής 1/2 Δ)..." 

Άρα:
1) Τα προστεγάσματα γενικώς μπορούν να προεξέχουν της Ο.Γ..

2) Της Ρ.Γ. μπορούν να προεξέχουν μόνο αν πρόκειται για *μόνιμα* προστεγάσματα ισόγειων (δεν αναφέρεται αλλά εννοείται) καταστημάτων και εισόδων κτηρίων.

3) Τα *κινητά προστεγάσματα* μπορούν να προεξέχουν της Ρ.Γ. (βλ. περιορισμούς) όπως και οι εξώστες.

4) *Θα μπορούσε ένα προστέγασμα να θεωρηθεί ότι είναι σταθερό σύστημα σκίασης;* 
Κατ' αρχήν το προστέγασμα κατασκευάζεται γενικώς για την προστασία του υποκείμενου χώρου από τη βροχή αλλά και ως σύστημα σκίασης. 
Εδώ ο ΝΟΚ δεν κάνει απολύτως σαφή τη διάκριση μεταξύ προστεγασμάτων και σταθερών συστημάτων σκίασης.
Στο δε άρθρο 2 δεν δίνεται ο ορισμός του συστήματος σκίασης.
Αφήνει έτσι περιθώρια για διάφορες ερμηνείες.

Κατά τη γνώμη μου ένα μόνιμο προστέγασμα δεν είναι σταθερό σύστημα σκίασης το οποίο μάλλον εννοείται ως κάποια ελαφρά μεταλλική/ξύλινη κατασκευή.
Επίσης, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω ποια είναι τα *κινητά προστεγάσματα*. που αναφέρονται στο  άρθρο 15, §5.
Κάνοντας όμως διάκριση μεταξύ κινητών και μονίμων προστεγασμάτων, αποκλείονται τα δεύτερα από το να εξέρχονται του ιδεατού στερεού.
Κακώς κατά τη γνώμη μου, ένα μόνιμο προστέγασμα που προσφέρει σκίαση στον εξώστη του τελευταίου ορόφου δεν θα έπρεπε να αποκλείεται από το να προεξέχει του ιδεατού στερεού με τους περιορισμούς που ισχύουν και για τους εξώστες.
Ούτε όμως θα έπρεπε να απαγορεύεται η κατασκευή διακοσμητικών στύλων στις άκρες του προστεγάσματος που θα το συνδέουν με τον υποκείμενο εξώστη.

Ίσως εδώ είναι ένα σημείο που πρέπει να γίνει αναθεώρηση του ΝΟΚ.
α) να δοθεί ο ορισμός του σκιάστρου,
β) να γίνει η διάκριση σκιάστρου/προστεγάσματος και
γ) να επιτρέπονται τα μόνιμα προστεγάσματα ( κινητά ποια είναι; ) έξω από το ιδεατό στερεό με τους περιορισμούς των εξωστών.

----------

ISMINI_82

----------


## asak

Μέσα από τη συζήτησή σας μου δημιουργήθηκε η εξής απορία.

Στο δώμα ενός κτιρίου έχει επεκταθεί η πλάκα οπλισμένου σκυροδέματος σαν εξώστης προκειμένου να στεγάσει τους εξώστες του υποκείμενου ορόφου. Στο δώμα όμως θα τοποθετηθεί στηθαίο ή κάγκελα "περασιά" με το περίγραμμα του κτιρίου, που συνεπάγεται ότι η πλάκα που προεξέχει δεν είναι προσβάσιμη.
Πως αντιμετωπίζουμε το τμήμα της πλάκας του δώματος που προεξέχει από το περίγραμμα του κτιρίου; 
*Εξώστη? Προστέγασμα? ή Στέγαστρο;*

----------


## ISMINI_82

Αρθρο 19 & 4
δ) Στηθαία και κιγκλιδώματα ασφαλείας           τοποθετούνται στη θέση του περιγράμματος του υποκείμενου ορόφου.
 Αρθρο 19 & 4 (Τ.Ο)
Όταν τα στηθαία και τα κιγκλιδώματα ασφαλείας             τοποθετούνται στην άκρη της οριζόντιας προεξοχής του δαπέδου του             δώματος τότε η επιφάνεια της οριζόντιας προεξοχής θεωρείται ανοικτός             εξώστης και προσμετράται στο σύνολο των επιτρεπομένων εξωστών)

Εγω πιστευω οτι ειναι προστεγασμα.Ετσι οπως το καταλαβα απο την απαντηση του Χαρη στο #31 το στεγαστρο πρεπει να ειναι ανοιχτο απο ολες τις πλευρες και καθως συμφωνα με τον ορισμο του στεγαστρου :
*Στέγαστρο* είναι η μη προσβάσιμη σταθερή κατασκευή, σε πρόβολο ή επί υποστυλωμάτων, που
_ κατασκευάζεται με συμπαγή σταθερά ή κινητά στοιχεία στην οροφή του,
_ αποκλειομένων οποιωνδήποτε άλλων κατακόρυφων στοιχείων πλήρωσης."
δεν μπορω να σκεφτω καποιο τροπο με τον οποιο σε ενα κτιριο μπορει να υπαρχει κατασκευη σε προβολο με σκοπο την σκιαση εξωστη και να ειναι στεγαστρο.Προστεγασμα θα ειναι.
Τελικα σε ποια περιπτωση το στεγαστρο μπορει να ειναι σε προβολο?

----------

asak

----------


## Xάρης

> *Εξώστη? Προστέγασμα? ή Στέγαστρο;*


Ξεκάθαρα *στέγαστρο* *προστέγασμα*.

Παρακάτω δείχνω δύο παραδείγματα από στέγαστρα. Το ένα με κολώνες στις τέσσερις γωνίες και το δεύτερο σε πρόβολο.

----------

asak, ISMINI_82

----------


## ISMINI_82

Χαρη μπορει ενα στεγαστρο να εφαπτεται στο κελυφος του κτιριου?Αφου πρεπει να ειναι απο ολες τις πλευρες ανοιχτο.Αν εφαπτεται στο κτιριο δεν ειναι ανοιχτο απο ολες τις πλευρες..................
Στην ερωτηση του asak αν το τμήμα της πλάκας του δώματος που προεξέχει από το περίγραμμα του κτιρίου ειναι προστεγασμα ή στεγαστρο ή εξωστης , απαντησες στεγαστρο.Σου ειναι ευκολο να το τεκμηριωσεις γιατι ειναι στεγαστρο και οχι προστεγασμα?

----------


## Xάρης

Σαρδάμ! Προστέγασμα ήθελα να γράψω αλλά έγραψα από λάθος στέγαστρο το οποίο το διόρθωσα και στο παραπάνω μήνυμα. 

Ένα στέγαστρο μπορεί να εφάπτεται κατά τη γνώμη μου στο κέλυφος του κτηρίου. Εκείνο που είναι σημαντικό όμως για να διαφοροποιηθεί από έναν ημιυπαίθριο χώρο ή ένα προστέγασμα είναι να έχει τις δικές του κολώνες στήριξης σε επαφή με το κτήριο, δηλαδή να μη συνδέεται στατικά μ' αυτό.

----------


## ISMINI_82

> ..ενα στεγαστρο να εφαπτεται στο κελυφος του κτιριου?





> Ένα στέγαστρο μπορεί να εφάπτεται κατά τη γνώμη μου στο κέλυφος του κτηρίου. Εκείνο που είναι σημαντικό όμως για να διαφοροποιηθεί από έναν ημιυπαίθριο χώρο ή ένα προστέγασμα είναι να έχει τις δικές του κολώνες στήριξης σε επαφή με το κτήριο, δηλαδή να μη συνδέεται στατικά μ' αυτό.


1.Χαρη πως μπορει να εφαπτεται το στεγαστρο στο κτιριο? Μπορεις να δωσεις καποιο παραδειγμα?
Αν το στεγαστρο ειναι σε οροφο κτιριου τοτε πως θα ειναι ανοιχτο απο ολες τις πλευρες??? Στην μια του πλευρα τουλαχιστον θα εχει τον τοιχο του κτιριου.
Αν βρισκεται στο ισογειο ισως θα μπορουσε αλλα και παλι μονο αν το ισογειο του κτιριου ειναι ανοιχτος υποστυλος χωρος..........................Αλλα σε οροφο πως θα εχουμε στεγαστρο σε επαφη με το κτιριο και ανοιχτο απο ολες τις πλευρες??????

2.Ποια ειναι η διαφορα τελικα αναμεσα στο στεγαστρο και στο μονιμο προστεγασμα που εχει κατακορυφα στοιχεια?

3.Το μονιμο προστεγασμα μπορει να εχει σαν κατακορυφα στοιχεια υποστυλωματα του κτιριου?
Πχ εχω ενα προστεγασμα στον Β οροφο που στεγαζει δωμα (υποχωρηση οροφου) (στον Α΄οροφο) και τα κατακορυφα στοιχεια του προστεγασματος ειναι υποστυλωματα υποστυλωματα του κτιριου.
Αν συμβαινει αυτο τοτε δεν μετατρεπεται ο χωρος σε ανοιχτο στεγασμενο χωρο της &5 του αρθρου 11 που υπο προυποθεσεις μπορει να ειναι ΑΗΧ ?

----------


## Xάρης

1. Tα στέγαστρα τvn φωτογραφιών της παραπάνω ανάρτησης (#34) θα μπορούσαν να είναι σε επαφή με το κτήριο, να εφάπτονται.
Εφόσον έχουν τα δικά τους υποστυλώματα θα τα θεωρούσα στέγαστρα.

2. Το προστέγασμα είναι μέρος του κτηρίου ενώ το στέγαστρο όχι. Αν το στέγαστρο ήταν μέρος του κτηρίου θα το χαρακτηρίζαμε ως ανοιχτό ημιυπαίθριο χώρο. 
Υπό ειδικές συνθήκες θα μπορούσε το στέγαστρο να είναι μέρος του κτηρίου αλλά δεν θα πρέπει να έχει σε καμιά πλευρά τοίχους πλήρωσης. 
Αυτό που έχω στο μυαλό μου είναι στέγαστρο σε επέκταση πέργκολας που είναι προέκταση του κτηρίου και μεσολαβεί μεταξύ στεγάστρου και κτηρίου.

3. Όπως είπα παραπάνω πες μου ποιο είναι κινητό προστέγασμα και τι διαφορά έχουν από τα σκίαστρα. Κατά τη γνώμη μου, το προστέγασμα δεν μπορεί παρά να είναι *πρόβολος* στηριζόμενος στον φέροντα οργανισμό του κτηρίου.
Αν το προστέγασμα δεν είναι πρόβολος τότε είναι ανοιχτοί ημιυπαίθριοι χώροι.
Αν δεν πληρούν τον κανόνα του 35% τότε δεν ξέρω πώς λέγονται, ενδεχομένως να λέγονται "ημιυπαίθριοι χώροι" (χωρίς το "ανοιχτοί") αλλά μετρούν στη δόμηση.

----------


## ISMINI_82

> Όπως είπα παραπάνω πες μου ποιο είναι κινητό προστέγασμα και τι διαφορά έχουν από τα σκίαστρα.


Καλημερα  :Χαρούμενος: 
Εκανα μια προσπαθεια να βρω καποιες photo απο προστεγασματα........Τις εχω στο συνημμενo pdf.......

Κινητα προστεγάσματα
Κατα την αποψη μου οταν αναφερομαστε σε κινητα προστέγασματα .....μιλαμε επι το πλειστον για τέντες.
Μπορει να ειναι σε προβολο οπως στις photo 1,2 ή με κατακορυφα στηριγματα οπως στην photo 3.Επισης κινητο προστεγασμα (τέντα με καμπύλο σχήμα) σε παραθυρο στην photo 4.

Μονιμα προστεγάσματα
Απο τον ορισμο των προστεγασμάτων δεν προκυπτει περιορισμος στα υλικα κατασκευης τους.Επομενως επιτρεπεται να ειναι κατασκευασμενα ειτε απο beton , ειτε απο μέταλλο , είτε απο ξυλο ειτε απο αλλο υλικο.....Τα μονιμα προστεγάσματα μπορουν να ειναι σε πρόβολο οπως στις photo 5,6,7 ειτε με κατακορυφα στηριγματα οπως στις photo 8,9.

Διαφορες αναμεσα στα μονιμα προστεγάσματα και στις περγκολες:
-Τα μονιμα προστεγαματα πρεπει απαραιτητα να ειναι σε συνεχεια των οψεων του κτιριου ενω η περγκολες οχι.
-Για τις περγκολες υπαρχει περιορισμος υψους ενω για τα μονιμα προστεγασματα με κατακορυφα στοιχεια δεν υπαρχει περιορισμος υψους.
-Η περγκολα απο τον ορισμο της θεωρειται ασκεπης κατασκευη με κυρια χρηση την αναρρίχηση των φυτών.Κατ΄εξαιρεση μετα την εφαρμογη του ΝΟΚ επιτρεπεται να χρησιμοποιειται για σκιαση με χρηση υφασματος  ή καλαμωτης ή αλλων κινητων στοιχειων...........................
 Αντιθετα το μονιμο προστεγασμα ειναι στεγασμένη κατασκευή απο μονιμο υλικο (beton , ξυλο κτλ). 

Προστεγασματα – Περγκολες – Συστηματα σκιασης.
Και τα προστεγασματα και οι περγκολες ειναι συστηματα σκιασης.Το πιο απλο ειδος συστηματος σκιασης που μπορουμε να εχουμε ειναι η τεντα (κινητο προστεγασμα)
Ομως υπαρχουν και αλλα συστηματα σκιασης που εχουν να κανουν με την σκιαση του κελυφους και οχι μονο των εξωστων ή των δωματων...... photo 10.




> Κατά τη γνώμη μου, το προστέγασμα δεν  μπορεί παρά να είναι *πρόβολος* στηριζόμενος στον φέροντα οργανισμό του κτηρίου.
> Αν το προστέγασμα δεν είναι πρόβολος τότε είναι ανοιχτοί ημιυπαίθριοι χώροι.
> Αν δεν πληρούν τον κανόνα του 35% τότε δεν ξέρω πώς λέγονται,  ενδεχομένως να λέγονται "ημιυπαίθριοι χώροι" (χωρίς το "ανοιχτοί") αλλά  μετρούν στη δόμηση.


Χαρη θα συμφωνησω μαζι σου εν μερει.......

Το προστεγασμα εξ ορισμου δεν προσμετραται στην καλυψη.Ειτε εχει κατακορυφα στηριγματα ειτε δεν εχει δεν μετραει στην καλυψη.
Επισης το προστεγασμα πρεπει να βρισκεται στην *συνεχεια των οψεων του κτιριου*.

Εχουμε δυο περιπτωσεις:
1.Να στεγαζει χωρο που δεν προσμετραται στην καλυψη.
2.Να στεγαζει χωρο που προσμετραται στην καλυψη.

1.Οταν στεγαζει χωρο που δεν προσμετραται στην καλυψη:
Εστω οτι στεγαζει χωρο που δεν προσμετραται στην καλυψη.Πχ μια μπαζωμενη βεραντα.
-Εαν ειναι το προστεγασμα ειναι σε προβολο δεν νομιζω οτι υπαρχει θεμα.....
-Εαν το προστεγασμα εχει κατακορυφα στηριγματα τοτε  εχουμε δυο περιπτωσεις:
a)Τα κατακορυφα στοιχεια να μην ειναι φεροντα στοιχεια του κτιριου
b) Τα κατακορυφα στοιχεια να ειναι φεροντα στοιχεια του κτιριου

Εαν τα κατακορυφα στοιχεια δεν ειναι φεροντα στοιχεια του κτιριου δεν νομιζω οτι υπαρχει θεμα χαρακτηρισμου του χωρου που στεγαζεται ως ΑΗΧ ή οτιδηποτε αλλο.

Εαν τα κατακορυφα στοιχεια ειναι φεροντα στοιχεια του κτιριου.Τοτε τα πραγματα αλλαζουν.Το προστεγασμα εξ ορισμου ειναι σε συνεχεια των οψεων του κτιριου.Εαν ομως τα κατακορυφα στοιχεια του προστεγασματος ειναι και υποστυλωματα του κτιριου τοτε το προστεγασμα δεν ειναι σε συνεχεια των οψεων του κτιριου.Ειναι κτιριο.......Οποτε ο χωρος αυτος προσμετραται στην καλυψη, ειναι ενας ανοιχτος στεγαζομενος χωρος που αν πληρει της προυποθεσεις ειναι ΑΗΧ αλλιως προσμετραται στην δομηση.

2.Οταν στεγαζει χωρο που προσμετραται στην καλυψη:
Εστω οτι το προστεγασμα στεγαζει μια υποχωρηση οροφου (ρετιρε).Ο χωρος ο οποιος στεγαζεται προσμετραται στην καλυψη.
-Εαν ειναι το προστεγασμα ειναι σε προβολο δεν νομιζω και παλι οτι υπαρχει θεμα.....
-Εαν το προστεγασμα εχει κατακορυφα στηριγματα τοτε  εχουμε και παλι δυο περιπτωσεις:
a)Τα κατακορυφα στοιχεια να μην ειναι φεροντα στοιχεια του κτιριου
b) Τα κατακορυφα στοιχεια να ειναι φεροντα στοιχεια του κτιριου

Δεν πρεπει να ξεχναμε οτι το προστεγασμα εξ ορισμου πρεπει να βρισκεται στην συνεχεια των οψεων του κτιριου.Εαν τα κατακορυφα στοιχεια ειναι και υποστυλωματα του κτιριου το προστεγασμα δεν ειναι στην συνεχεια των οψεων του κτιριου ειναι κτιριο.............Αρα δεν μιλαμε για προστεγασμα αλλα για χωρο ανοιχτο στεγαζομενο που αν πληρει της προυποθεσεις ειναι ΑΗΧ ενω αν δεν τις πληρει προσμετραται στην δομηση.

Εαν τα κατακορυφα στοιχεια ειναι μη φεροντα τοτε το προστεγασμα βρισκεται στην συνεχεια των οψεων του κτιριου και δεν νομιζω οτι υπαρχει θεμα χαρακτηρισμου του χωρου ως ΑΗΧ ή οτιδηποτε αλλο.

Συμπερασματικα:
Για μενα το σημαντικο σημειο ειναι οτι το προστεγασμα πρεπει να βρισκεται στην συνεχεια των οψεων του κτιριου.
-Εαν ειναι σε προβολο τοτε βρισκεται σε συνεχεια των οψεων δεν ειναι κτιριο και ολα οκ.................
-Εαν εχει κατακορυφα στηριγματα που δεν ειναι και υποστυλωματα του κτιριου τοτε και παλι βρισκεται σε συνεχεια των οψεων δεν ειναι κτιριο και ολα οκ..............
-Εαν εχει κατακορυφα στηριγματα που ειναι και υποστυλωματα του κτιριου τοτε δεν βρισκεται σε συνεχεια των οψεων του κτιριου ...Ειναι κτιριο....Και ο χωρος του κτιριου που στεγαζεται ειναι ειτε ΑΗΧ ειτε προσμετραται στην δομηση.

Ελπιζω ολα αυτα που εγραψα να βοηθησουν και να μην ειναι λαθος..... :Ψύχραιμος:

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Το πρόβλημα για μένα δημιουργείται από τη λέξη "σκίαστρα" της οποίας αφενός δεν δίνεται ο ορισμός, αφετέρου γίνεται διάκριση από τα προστεγάσματα, βλ. §4 άρθρου 17:
"Μέσα στις ελάχιστες αποστάσεις Δ του υποχρεωτικού ακάλυπτου χώρου επιτρέπονται στεγασμένοι ανελκυστήρες οχημάτων, *σκίαστρα*, *προστεγάσματα*, αρχιτεκτονικές προεξοχές και αρχιτεκτονικά στοιχεία,..."
Αφού τα προστεγάσματα είναι σκίαστρα τότε γιατί αναφέρονται διακριτά από τα σκίαστρα;
Ας δίνονταν έστω ο ορισμός του σκίαστρου στο άρθρο 2 για να ξέρουμε τις διαφορές.

Επίσης, τα σκίαστρα όταν είναι κινητά αναφέρονται αλλού ως "συστήματα ηλιοπροστασίας", βλ. §2 άρθρου 16:
"Εξώστες και στεγασμένοι χώροι κτηρίων με τυχόν οριζόντια φέροντα ή κατακόρυφα και οριζόντια αρχιτεκτονικά στοιχεία ή *κινητά συστήματα ηλιοπροστασίας* ή πέργκολες διατάσσονται ελεύθερα σε οποιαδήποτε όψη και όροφο του κτηρίου."

Από εκεί και πέρα, θα σχολιάσω τις φωτογραφίες του PDF που επισύναψες.
*1-2-4*: Είναι προστέγασμα, είναι κινητό είναι και σκίαστρο, όπως είναι όλα τα προστεγάσματα. Ποια η διαφορά από απλό *σκίαστρο*, αν υπάρχει ως αυτοτελής όρος ο τελευταίος ή από το *κινητό σύστημα ηλιοπροστασίας*;
Όλα τα παραπάνω θα τα χαρακτήριζα *κινητά σκίαστρα* και όχι προστεγάσματα.

*3*: Αυτό που αποτελεί οριζόντιο και κατακόρυφο σκίαστρο, προσωπικά δεν θα μπορούσα με τίποτα να το χαρακτηρίσω προστέγασμα. Θα το χαρακτήριζα *σκίαστρο*.

*5-6-7*: Είναι αυτά που θα χαρακτήριζα "κλασικά" *προστεγάσματα*. Είναι μόνιμα, είναι πρόβολοι σε συνέχεια του κτηρίου και φυσικά προσφέρουν σκίαση εκτός αυτό της φωτογραφίας #7 που προστατεύει μόνο από τη βροχή.

*8*: Αυτό για μένα δεν είναι προστέγασμα. Είναι *ανοιχτός ημιυπαίθριος χώρος* που μετρά στην κάλυψη και στον όγκο. Οι δυο ξύλινες κολώνες της όψης είναι φέρουσες. Αν ήταν διακοσμητικές, τότε το στέγαστρο θα στηρίζονταν αν τις αφαιρούσαμε. Δεν νομίζω ότι θα συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο.

*9*: Ισχύει ό,τι και για το στέγαστρο της φωτογραφίας #8, δηλαδή *ανοιχτός ημιυπαίθριος χώρος* στο τμήμα μέχρι τις κολώνες. Οι μεταλλικές κολώνες είναι φέρουσες και όχι διακοσμητικές. Εκτός εάν υπάρχουν ντίζες ή καλώδια που να συγκρατούν το στέγαστρο στη θέση του ώστε να μην πέσει αν αφαιρεθούν οι κολώνες.

*10*: Αυτό είναι ένα κλασικό μοντέρνο *σκίαστρο* που θα το χαρακτήριζα ως *κινητό σύστημα ηλιοπροστασίας* λόγω των κινούμενων περσίδων. Σίγουρα δεν θα το έλεγα προστέγασμα.

Γενικώς, για να χαρακτηριστούν οι κολώνες φέρουσες ή διακοσμητικές θεωρώ ότι θα πρέπει να δούμε αν η στηριζόμενη στέγη στέκεται ή όχι μετά την αφαίρεση των διακοσμητικών ή μη στύλων. Αν στέκεται, τότε οι στύλοι είναι διακοσμητικοί. Αν όχι, τότε είναι φέροντες.

Παράδειγμα προστεγάσματος με κατακόρυφα στηρίγματα θεωρώ ότι είναι ο μη βατός πρόβολος του τελευταίου ορόφου της παρακάτω φωτογραφίας. Οι 4 μικροί στύλοι της πρόσοψης που συνδέουν τις πλάκες-προβόλους των τελευταίων ορόφων είναι διακοσμητικές διότι και να αφαιρεθούν οι πρόβολοι δεν θα καταρρεύσουν.

----------


## ISMINI_82

> Το πρόβλημα για μένα δημιουργείται από τη λέξη "σκίαστρα" της οποίας αφενός δεν δίνεται ο ορισμός, αφετέρου γίνεται διάκριση από τα προστεγάσματα, βλ. §4 άρθρου 17:
> "Μέσα στις ελάχιστες αποστάσεις Δ του υποχρεωτικού ακάλυπτου χώρου επιτρέπονται στεγασμένοι ανελκυστήρες οχημάτων, *σκίαστρα*, *προστεγάσματα*, αρχιτεκτονικές προεξοχές και αρχιτεκτονικά στοιχεία,..."
> Αφού τα προστεγάσματα είναι σκίαστρα τότε γιατί αναφέρονται διακριτά από τα σκίαστρα;
> Ας δίνονταν έστω ο ορισμός του σκίαστρου στο άρθρο 2 για να ξέρουμε τις διαφορές.


Εχεις δικιο θα επρεπε να υπαρχει ο ορισμος για το σκιαστρο.
Εγω εχω καταλαβει τα εξης για τους ορους "σκιαστρο" και "προστεγασμα":

Σκιαστρο:
To σκιαστρο οπως το λεει και το ονομα του κυρια αποστολη εχει να προστατευει απο τον ηλιο.
Κανοντας μια απλη αναζητηση στον google για σκιαστρα ή για συστηματα σκιασης καποια απο τα αποτελεσματα που προκυπτουν  ειναι σκεπαστρα, κιοσκια, τεντες,
στορια,περσιδες,στεγαστρα, περγολες ,  συστηματα σκιασης με περσιδες που μπορει να ειναι ειτε οριζοντια (πχ  περγκολα με περσιδες) ή κατακορυφα ωστε να προσφερουν σκιαση στους  τοιχους και τα ανοιγματα κτλ.

Επομενως το σκιαστρο μπορει να ειναι :

-ειτε εσωτερικο (πχ περσιδες σε ανοιγματα)
-ειτε εξωτερικο. 

Τα εξωτερικα σκιαστρα μπορει  να ειναι :
-ειτε οριζοντια
-ειτε κατακορυφα
-ειτε με καποια κλιση ως προς το οριζοντιο ή το κατακορυφο 

Επισης τα εξωτερικα σκιαστρα μπορουν να ειναι :
-ειτε σε συνεχεια της οψης 
-ειτε να μην ειναι σε συνεχεια της οψης 
-ειτε ανεξαρτητα απο το κτιριο στον ακαλυπτο.

Προστεγασμα:
Ψαχνοντας την ετυμολογια της λεξης προστεγασμα βρηκα το εξης :
_“Προστεγασμα ειναι η προεξοχή στη στέγη ή σε άλλο σημείο κτιρίου που προφυλάσσει από τις βροχές, τον ήλιο κτλ.”_
Η παραπανω ετυμολογια θα ελεγα οτι πλησιαζει στον ορισμο του προστεγασματος κατα ΓΟΚ Που μιλουσε και αυτος για προεξοχη:
_“Προστέγασμα είναι η σταθερή ή κινητή προεξοχή πέρα από τις επιφάνειες των όψεων του κτιρίου, η οποία δεν χρησιμοποιείται ως εξώστης.”_
Ενω κατα ΝΟΚ:* “*_Προστέγασμα είναι το μη προσβάσιμο σταθερό ή κινητό στοιχείο σε συνέχεια των όψεων του κτιρίου και πέρα από την επιφάνειά τους.”_
Επισημανση : ο ορος «προεξοχη» εχει αντικατασταθει στον ΝΟΚ με την λεξη «στοιχειο».

Αρα μια απο τις "υπηρεσιες" που προσφερει το προστεγασμα ειναι να προφυλασσει απο την βροχη . Αλλη "υπηρεσια" ειναι να προφυλασσει απο τον ηλιο.Υπο συνθηκες μπορει να προστατευει και απο τον ανεμο

Ουσιαστικα λοιπον μονο οταν το εξωτερικο σκιαστρο ειναι σε συνεχεια οψης υπαρχει ο κινδυνος να συγχεονται οι οροι "σκιαστρο" και "προστεγασμα"

Οταν ενα μη προσβασιμο στοιχειο βρισκεται στην συνεχεια της οψης του κτιριου και προστατευει απο τον ηλιο τοτε μπορουμε να το πουμε προστεγασμα.Αλλα επισης μπορουμε να το πουμε και σκιαστρο.

Οταν ενα μη προσβασιμο στοιχειο βρισκεται στην συνεχεια της οψης του κτιριου και δεν προστατευει απο τον ηλιο αλλα πχ απο την βροχη (για παραδειγμα στεγαζουμε μια πορτα με πλεξιγκλας που προστατευει μονο απο την βροχη αλλα οχι απο τον ηλιο) τοτε το στοιχειο αυτο ειναι προστεγασμα και δεν ειναι σκιαστρο. 

Συμπερασματικα ενα προστεγασμα μονο οταν παρεχει προστασια απο τον ηλιο ειναι και σκιαστρο.

Κατα την αποψη μου λοιπον καλως γινεται η διακριση στην &4 του αρθρου 17.Και αυτο για δυο λογους:
a)Το προστεγασμα μπορει να ειναι σκιαστρο εφοσον παρεχει προστασια απο τον ηλιο αλλα μπορει και να μην ειναι σκιαστρο εφοσον δεν προστατευει απο τον ηλιο.
b)Το σκιαστρο μπορει να ειναι και ανεξαρτητη κατασκευη απο το κτιριο επι του ακαλυπτου ή και να μην βρισκεται στην συνεχεια των οψεων του κτιριου.

Γενικα παντως στις επιτρεπομενες κατασκευες εντος Δ/δ στην &4 του αρθρου 17 θα επρεπε να γινεται εκτενης αναλυση μια και εχουν να κανουν με ορια και με γειτονα.......
Για παραδειγμα η περγολα με υφασμα ή καλαμωτή δεν επιτρεπεται μεσα στο Δ? Κατα την αποψη μου επιτρεπεται σαν σκιαστρο.Και μαλιστα ακομα και σε επαφη με το οριο.
Η περγολα ομως δεν αναφερεται στην &4 του αρθρου 17 και αυτο θεωρω οτι δινει στον καθενα το δικαιωμα διαφορετικης ερμηνειας.




> Επίσης, τα σκίαστρα όταν είναι κινητά αναφέρονται αλλού ως "συστήματα ηλιοπροστασίας", βλ. §2 άρθρου 16:
> "Εξώστες και στεγασμένοι χώροι κτηρίων με τυχόν οριζόντια φέροντα ή κατακόρυφα και οριζόντια αρχιτεκτονικά στοιχεία ή *κινητά συστήματα ηλιοπροστασίας* ή πέργκολες διατάσσονται ελεύθερα σε οποιαδήποτε όψη και όροφο του κτηρίου."


Εδω θεωρω οτι επιτρεπει τις κατακορυφες τεντες αλλα και τις κατακορυφες περσιδες στους εξωστες και του στεγασμενους χωρους ή ακομα και τα κατακορυφα ναιλον που τοποθετουνται στους εξωστες.

Για τα κατακορυφα ναιλον υπαρχει και ερωτοαπαντηση του ΤΕΕ ΤΚΜ:

Ερωτ.
Οι πρόχειρες κατασκευές (νάιλον) που τοποθετούνται κάθετα για την προστασία από τον άνεµο επιτρέπονται;
Απαντ.
Σχετικά µε τα νάιλον τα οποία τοποθετούνται για την προστασία από τον αέρα, ως κινητά προστατευτικά επιτρέπονται, όπου επιτρέπονται τα κινητά προστεγάσµατα π.χ. σε εξώστες. ∆εν συµβαίνει το ίδιο και µε τα κατακόρυφα νάιλον τα οποία τοποθετούνται στο ισόγειο καταστηµάτων επεκτείνοντας έτσι τον χώρο ανάπτυξης τραπεζοκαθισµάτων τους.

Για τον σχολιασμο σου στις photo θα επανελθω γιατι εχω ενστασεις.... :Χαρούμενος:

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Όταν δεν υπάρχου οι ορισμοί στο άρθρο 2 αρχίζουμε τα... πιστεύω..., νομίζω..., θεωρώ... κ.ο.κ..
Έτσι όμως δεν γίνεται δουλειά.

Στην δημόσια διαβούλευση για τον ΝΟΚ είχα γράψει σχετικά αναφέροντας κάποιες παραγράφους του άρθρου 2 (ορισμούς) ως προβληματικές). Βέβαια η δημόσια διαβούλευση είναι για τα μάτια του κόσμου και μόνο.
Οπότε καταφεύγουμε μετά στις τροποποιήσεις και εγκυκλίους.

Τις κατακόρυφες τέντες και κατακόρυφα σκίαστρα δεν είπα ότι απαγορεύονται. Το είπα; 

Όσο για τις ερωτήσεις-απαντήσεις του ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ-ΥΔΟΜ-ΚΜ, δέχομαι τη γνώση και εμπειρία πολλών συναδέλφων που υπηρετούν στις Υ.ΔΟΜ. αλλά όχι πάντα. Η ιστορία άλλωστε αποδεικνύει ότι δεν έχουν πάντα δίκιο (βλ. απόψεις της Υ.ΔΟΜ. Θεσσαλονίκης για τους ανοιχτούς ημιυπαίθριους χώρους προ των τεχνικών οδηγιών του Δεκ. 2012).

Υ.Γ.: Ίσως, αντί να ψάχνουμε τι εννοεί ο νομοθέτης, να γράψουμε όλοι εμείς οι μάχιμοι μηχανικοί τον νόμο και ειδικά τους ορισμούς και να τους προωθήσουμε στους αρμόδιους για να τροποποιηθεί ο ΝΟΚ.

----------


## Ellital

Καλησπέρα Συνάδελφοι, επανέρχομαι στο παρών thread με τα εύχρηστα διαγράμματα/σκίτσα (μιαν εικόνα ίσον χίλιες λέξεις) και τις χρήσιμες πληροφορίες... θα ήθελα να διευκρινιστεί κάτι, στο οποίο δεν γίνεται σαφή αναφορά στον ΝΟΚ και αν δεν ισχύει, δεν βρίσκω πραγματικά το λόγο...

Όπως αναφέρθηκε και παραπάνω, στον ακάλυπτο μπορούνε οι Ανοιχτοί εξώστες να προεξέχουν 1/4 του Δ (από ΝΟΚ Αρ.14, Παρ.2: Ανοικτοί εξώστες εντός των υποχρεωτικά ακαλύπτων τμημάτων του οικοπέδου μπορούν να κατασκευάζονται μέχρι πλάτους ¼ Δ.)

Για τους κλειστούς εξώστες (έρκερ) ισχύει το ίδιο; Δεν γίνεται συγκεκριμένη αναφορά όπως για τους ανοιχτούς εξώστες και μάλιστα στην Παράγραφο 5 του ίδιου άρθρου που γίνεται αναφορά συγκεκριμένα στα έρκερ δεν αναφέρεται πάλι κάτι, άρα θεωρητικά φαίνεται να μην ισχύει (αν και δεν βρίσκω τον λόγο) εκτός και αν μπορεί να υπαχθεί στην Παράγραφο 1 του ίδιου πάλι άρθρου που αναφέρεται γενικά σε προεξοχές και αρχιτεκτονικά στοιχεία (πιο συγκεκριμένα από Παράγραφο 1: *Στις όψεις* του κτιρίου *επιτρέπονται* τόσο για τα νέα κτίρια, όσο και για τις προσθήκες σε υφιστάμενα κτίρια και εφόσον δεν δημιουργούν χώρους χρήσης του κτιρίου, *αρχιτεκτονικές προεξοχές, αρχιτεκτονικά στοιχεία και συστήματα σκίασης μέγιστου πλάτους ίσου με 1/4 Δ*.)

----------


## Xάρης

Βλ. άρθρο 16, §5.δ, όπως τροποποιήθηκε και ισχύει.

----------


## Ellital

Σε ευχαριστώ Χάρη!

----------


## Ellital

> *8*: Αυτό για μένα δεν είναι προστέγασμα. Είναι *ανοιχτός ημιυπαίθριος χώρος* που μετρά στην κάλυψη και στον όγκο. Οι δυο ξύλινες κολώνες της όψης είναι φέρουσες. Αν ήταν διακοσμητικές, τότε το στέγαστρο θα στηρίζονταν αν τις αφαιρούσαμε. Δεν νομίζω ότι θα συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο.
> 
> *9*: Ισχύει ό,τι και για το στέγαστρο της φωτογραφίας #8, δηλαδή *ανοιχτός ημιυπαίθριος χώρος* στο τμήμα μέχρι τις κολώνες. Οι μεταλλικές κολώνες είναι φέρουσες και όχι διακοσμητικές. Εκτός εάν υπάρχουν ντίζες ή καλώδια που να συγκρατούν το στέγαστρο στη θέση του ώστε να μην πέσει αν αφαιρεθούν οι κολώνες.


Συνημμένο 1305

Χάρη η μόνη παρατήρηση / αμφιβολία έγκειται στο ότι για να χαρακτηριστεί ως ΑΗΧ δεν θα έπρεπε οι κολώνες να είναι μέλος / τμήμα του φέροντος οργανισμού του ίδιου του κτιρίου (και όχι μόνο του προστεγάσματος ή όπως εν τέλει χαρακτηριστεί σε περίπτωση που δεν ισχύει ο χαρακτηρισμός ως ΑΗΧ);

Επίσης, δεν γίνεται αναφορά στην περίπτωση της πέργκολας. Αν υποθετικά στο παράδειγμα της φωτογραφίας που ανάρτησες ο μη βατός πρόβολος του τελευταίου ορόφου ήτανε κενός (όπως πχ. στα παραδείγματα 7,9 του pdf της ISMINI_82αλλά χωρίς επικάλυψη επάνω, κενό, μόνον  με ενδεχόμενες δοκούς από ΟΣ ή ξύλο ανά διαστήματα όπως σε συμβατικές πέργκολες, σε αυτή την περίπτωση δεν θα μιλούσαμε για πέργκολα αντί για προστέγασμα;

Τέλος, η αναφορά σου σε σχέση με ικανότητας στατικής επάρκειας ή μη των κολονών  είναι όντως λογική, αλλά δεν θα πρέπει να τεκμηριώνεται με στατική μελέτη ώστε να μην αποτελεί γενική αναφορά ανά περίπτωση ;

----------


## Xάρης

> δεν θα έπρεπε οι κολώνες να είναι μέλος / τμήμα του φέροντος οργανισμού του ίδιου του κτιρίου (και όχι μόνο του προστεγάσματος ή όπως εν τέλει χαρακτηριστεί σε περίπτωση που δεν ισχύει ο χαρακτηρισμός ως ΑΗΧ);


Όχι απαραίτητα. Ένα κτήριο δεν μπορεί να χωρίζει σε τμήματα με αντισεισμικό αρμό; Εδώ (φωτογραφία 8) μάλιστα δεν έχουμε τέτοιο διαχωρισμό, έχουμε μια ξύλινη στέγη που στηρίζεται στη μια πλευρά στο κτήριο και στην άλλη σε μια ξύλινη δοκό και δυο ξύλινους στύλους.




> Επίσης, δεν γίνεται αναφορά στην περίπτωση της πέργκολας.


Ποια πέργκολα;
Το προστέγασμα έχει οροφή, η πέργκολα όχι, αν και μπορεί να έχει επικάλυψη με προσωρινά σκίαστρα από ύφασμα, καλαμωτή ή κινητά στοιχεία.
Η πέργκολα δεν επιτρέπεται να έχει κατακόρυφα στοιχεία πλήρωσης του φέροντα οργανισμού της κατασκευής.




> ...δεν θα πρέπει να τεκμηριώνεται με στατική μελέτη ώστε να μην αποτελεί γενική αναφορά ανά περίπτωση;


Υπάρχει η στατική μελέτη του κτηρίου που συνοδεύει την αρχιτεκτονική μελέτη. Ορισμένα δε πράγματα είναι οφθαλμοφανή, τουλάχιστον σε μηχανικούς είτε είναι πολιτικοί μηχανικού είτε αρχιτέκτονες είτε μηχανολόγοι.

Υ.Γ.: Το θέμα είναι διετίας με >40 αναρτήσεις, μερικές από τις οποίες ιδιαίτερα μεγάλου μεγέθους. Θέλει πολύ χρόνο για να απαντήσει κανείς όταν γίνεται αναφορά σε αναρτήσεις παλιές και μεγάλες σε μέγεθος.

----------


## XRXR02

Συνάδελφοι θέλω τη γνώμη σας σε κάτι σχετικό με το θέμα
1) Μπορώ να κάνω αυτό που έχω μέσα στην έλλειψη σαν προστέγασμα
    που δεν θα υπάρχει πρόσβαση πάνω του και να ενώσω τα σημεία Γ και
    Δ με μη φέρον κολωνάκι ?
2) τα Α και Β πόσο μήκος μπορούν  να έχουν ?

----------


## Xάρης

Σύμφωνα με την §3 του άρθρου 16 του ΝΟΚ:
"Οι ανοικτοί εξώστες *μπορούν να προεξέχουν της οικοδομικής γραμμής έως πλάτους 1/10xΠ και όχι περισσότερο των 2,00μ.*. 

*Όταν αυτή ταυτίζεται με τη ρυμοτομική γραμμή* πρέπει να κατασκευάζονται *σε ύψος τουλάχιστον 3,00μ. από τη στάθμη του πεζοδρομίου*.

...

Οι εξώστες, αρχιτεκτονικά και λοιπά δομικά στοιχεία της §1 του παρόντος άρθρου, *αν εξέχουν της ρυμοτομικής γραμμής*, πρέπει *να απέχουν τουλάχιστον 0,50μ. από το άκρο του κρασπέδου του πεζοδρομίου* και προς την πλευρά της ρυμοτομικής γραμμής σε οριζόντια προβολή."

Τα κολωνάκια είναι μέρος των εξωστών, όπως και τα κιγκλιδώματα. Επομένως επιτρέπονται, αρκεί να είναι μέσα στα όρια.

Θα πρέπει να τραβήξεις μια γραμμή παράλληλη της Ρ.Γ.=Ο.Γ. και της κεκλιμένης του ιδεατού στερεού, σε απόσταση 1/10xΠ (1,00μ. στην περίπτωσή σου), ώστε να οριοθετήσεις τους εξώστες σου. Και τα κιγκλιδώματα των εξωστών πρέπει να βρίσκονται εντός του οριοθετημένου χώρου.

Να προσέξεις τον εξώστη του ισογείου! Το κάτω μέρος της πλάκας πρέπει να έχει απόσταση τουλάχιστον 3,00μ. από το πεζοδρόμιο.
Πρόσεξε επίσης το 0,50μ.

----------

XRXR02

----------


## kondylw0

Με βάση το άρθρο 16 παρ. 2 του Νοκ, ως αυτό τροποποιήθηκε από τον  Ν.4315/14 επιτρέπονται οι πέργκολες σε δώμα και εξώστη με τον περιορισμό αυτές να μην υπερβαίνουν το περίγραμμα του εξώστη και του δώματος. Ωστόσο με βάση τον ορισμό 60 του Νοκ οι πέργκολες δεν επιτρέπεται  να φέρουν κατακόρυφα στοιχεία πλήρωσης του φέροντα οργανισμού. Συνδυαστικά λοιπόν δεν επιτρέπεται πέργκολα που 
α)είτε στηρίζεται στον τοίχο της όψης του κτιρίου είτε 
β) καταλήγει στο περίγραμμα του εξώστη ο οποίος φέρει κτιστό στηθαίο
διότι και στις 2 περιπτώσεις α) και β)  παραβιάζεται η προϋπόθεση της μη πλήρωσης.
Ωστόσο δεν είναι λογικό σε εξώστη, λόγω μικρού πλάτους του να κατασκευαστεί πέργκολα που δεν ακουμπά στο κτίριο.
Επίσης ακόμα και αν το στηθαίο του εξώστη δεν είναι κτιστό, αλλά μεταλλικό κιγκλίδωμα, πάντα στη βάση του υπάρχει  χαμηλό τοιχάκι 10-15εκ, οπότε πάντα μια πέργκολα που φτάνει ως το περίγραμμα του  εξώστη δε θα ήταν σύννομη λόγω παραβίασης της συνθήκης πλήρωσης.
Μήπως τελικά στους εξώστες η πέργκολα μπορεί αφενός να ακουμπά στον τοίχο του κτιρίου και αφετέρου να καταλήγει στο περίγραμμα του εξώστη με κτιστό στηθαίο;

----------


## Xάρης

Αντί να στηρίξεις την πέργκολα σε τοίχο του κτηρίου, τη στηρίζει σε στύλου σε απόσταση ολίγων εκατοστών από τον τοίχο.

Το στηθαίο του εξώστη είτε είναι 1,20μ. είτε είναι 0,10μ. δεν θα το θεωρούσα τοίχο πλήρωσης.
Κατά την ίδια λογική και ο ανοιχτός ημιυπαίθριος χώρος δεν θα ήταν ποτέ ανοιχτός αφού επιβάλλεται να διαθέτει τουλάχιστον μία ανοιχτή πλευρά προς κοινόχρηστο χώρο ή προς τους υποχρεωτικούς ακάλυπτους χώρους.

----------


## Christ0s

Καλησπέρα σας, 
γνωρίζει κανείς αν η προεξοχή αυτή μπορεί να θεωρηθεί ως αρχιτεκτονική προεξοχή, μιας και ρόλος της είναι καθαρά διακοσμητικός; (διαγράμμηση με κίτρινο στην κάτοψη).
Η προεξοχή γίνεται σε σχήμα Π, με πάχος 12 εκ και ακολουθεί το περίγραμμα της όψης (τις κολόνες και την δοκό του δώματος). Κάτω από αυτή τη προεξοχή βρίσκεται βεράντα.

Προβληματίζομαι λόγο αυτού: 
1.A. Στις όψεις επί του κελύφους του κτιρίου τόσο για τα νέα κτίρια όσο και για τις προσθήκες σε υφιστάμενα κτίρια
και εφόσον δεν δημιουργούν κλειστούς ή ανοικτούς χώρους χρήσης του κτιρίου, επιτρέπονται και διατάσσονται
ελεύθερα σε οποιαδήποτε θέση και, σύμφωνα με τον αρχιτεκτονικό σχεδιασμό:
α) αρχιτεκτονικές προεξοχές και αρχιτεκτονικά στοιχεία,

Υπάρχει περίπτωση λόγο της βεράντας και λόγο του σχήματος Π της προεξοχής να θωρθεί οτι δημιουργείται 'ανοικτός χώρος χρήσης'; αρα και ημιυπαίθριος;

----------


## Aspire

Καλημέρα
Σε διώροφο κτίριο (παλιά άδεια) θελουν οι ιδιοκτήτες να κατασκευάσουν στέγη
Με την πράξη εφαρμογής η οικοδομική γραμμή είναι πιο μέσα 2 μέτρα από τη ρυμοτομική, όμως το κτίσμα έχει κατασκευαστεί πάνω στη ρυμοτομική γιατί τότε δεν που βγήκε η άδεια δεν υπήρχε πρασσιά. Έτσι το περίγραμμα είναι νομίμως υφιστάμενο και έτσι μπορώ να κάνω προσθήκη στέγης.
Η απορία μου όμως είναι στο κατά πόσο μπορεί να φτάσει η στέγη, που μετράει στον όγκο, μέχρι την άκρη της ταράτσας η οποία, όπως και ο εξώστης του ορόφου, είναι 1,2 μέτρα έξω από τη ρυμοτομική γραμμή ή θα πρέπει να ξεκινήσει απο πιο πισω

----------


## Andreasterz1

Καλησπέρα σας, θέλω να θέσω το εξής ερώτημα: Σε οικόπεδο εντός σχεδίου, στους τελευταίους ορόφους μίας πολυκατοικίας, στην όψη εκτός του ιδεατού στερεού μπορώ να έχω μεταλλική κατασκευή-πρόβολο όπως αυτό που απεικονίζεται στις φωτογραφίες; Θέλω να δημιουργήσω ένα τύπου παρόμοιο σύστημα ελαφριάς κατασκευής με κινητά στοιχεία-πανελ για σκιασμό. Παρατηρώ ότι στις εικόνες στην τελευταία στάθμη ο "πρόβολος" δεν είναι σκυρόδεμα αλλά μεταλλική κατασκευή με διάτρητη επικάλυψη, μήπως με αυτή την επιλογή υλικού μπόρεσε να υποστηριχτεί αυτή η κατασκευή της όψης εκτός του ιδεατού στερεού; Σας ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σας, κάθε βοήθεια είναι πολύτιμη.

----------


## Xάρης

Ποιες φωτογραφίες;

Γενικώς, έξω από το ιδεατό στερεό επιτρέπονται οι κατασκευές που αναφέρονται στην §3 του άρθρου 17 του ΝΟΚ.

----------


## mcha

Καλησπέρα,

Έχω μία ερώτηση σχετικά με τους κλειστούς εξώστες (έρκερ).
Σε νέα οικοδομή, εντός σχεδίου, η συνολική επιφάνεια των έρκερ (ορθές προβολές) σε μία όψη υπερβαίνει το 20% αυτής. Είναι αποδεκτό το παραπάνω κατά ΝΟΚ, αν υπολογίσω στη δόμηση & κάλυψη την επιφάνεια των έρκερ (σε κάτοψη) που αντιστοιχεί στο ποσοστό της όψης των έρκερ που υπερβαίνει το 20%?
Σημ.: Η επιφάνεια που θα υπολογιστεί στη δομ./καλ. δεν βρίσκεται μέσα στο δ.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Xάρης

Γιατί όχι; Δεν απαγορεύεται.
Εννοείται ότι τηρούνται οι αποστάσεις από όρια (Ο.Γ. - πλάγια όρια - πίσω όριο) και υπάρχει περίσσεια κάλυψης, δόμησης και όγκου.

----------

mcha

----------


## cv21

Καλησπέρα,
θέλω να ρωτήσω κάτι σχετικά με οικοδομή που έχει ολοκληρωθεί ο φ.ο. και η περιμετρική τοιχοποιία (άδεια 83) και έχει γίνει με γοκ 73, οπότε τα πάντα μετράνε στη δόμηση. Ο όροφος που μας ενδιαφέρει δεν έχει ηλεκτροδοτηθεί ποτέ, και θέλουμε να να δημιουργήσουμε ημιυπαίθριο, με διάνοιξη νέων ανοιγμάτων στις όψεις. Θα γίνει επίσης αλλαγή των εσωτερικών διαρρυθμίσεων. Επομένως το διάγραμμα δόμησης αλλάζει, αλλά προς τα "μέσα". Μπορούμε στην περίπτωση αυτή να κάνουμε ενημέρωση άδειας, ή πρέπει να γίνει αναθεώρηση;
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Xάρης

Γιατί αλλάζει το διάγραμμα κάλυψης;
Θα υπολογίσετε τα πολεοδομικά μεγέθη βάσει του ΝΟΚ;
Θα πρότεινα να ενημερώσετε απλώς τον φάκελο (κατόψεις, όψεις, τομές).

----------

cv21

----------

